# Token request : Crowd and commoners



## Skanvak (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

I have been looking the web for standard commoner tokens for use with my DD4 games and up to now, I have found only heroes and monsters. What I am looking for are victims, therefore not battleready commoners. I wonder if people have done that? If possible, not top down as it make all counter look the same. I forget, humans commoners, medieval area europe and or middle-east.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 27, 2008)

Skanvak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been looking the web for standard commoner tokens for use with my DD4 games and up to now, I have found only heroes and monsters. What I am looking for are victims, therefore not battleready commoners. I wonder if people have done that? If possible, not top down as it make all counter look the same. I forget, humans commoners, medieval area europe and or middle-east.



hmmm I might be able to find some, but the "not battleready"  make it hard to find video game counters of.

Have you been to this thread yet?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...ainting/225315-sources-images-use-tokens.html

Well, here is a start...
img247.imageshack.us/img247/2483/victims3ey1.png


----------



## Skanvak (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for this first try. That is the idea of what I am looking for. I did searched the thread you mention. I find the vampire woman usable. Now I have crooks to populate my roads and village 

The crowd counter is the large template they suggest to use in city of perils adventure. I guess that making a nice one will be time consumming.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 28, 2008)

http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/1219/commformationxg1.png


----------



## Skanvak (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks you are fast.

Which program do you use for editing and making the square?


----------

